
U.S. Defense Department bars for-profit school from tuition funds and recruiting - x43b
http://www.wsj.com/articles/university-of-phoenix-barred-from-military-bases-1444369975
======
pinewurst
No, the US Military dealt a huge blow against soldiers being exploited by
"abusive, deceptive and aggressive recruiting tactics":

[https://www.revealnews.org/article/university-of-phoenix-
sid...](https://www.revealnews.org/article/university-of-phoenix-sidesteps-
obama-order-on-recruiting-veterans/)

~~~
pinewurst
Posted as counter to original "Business Insider" incorrect clickbait

------
dang
Url changed from
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/business_insider/2015/10/09/the_d...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/business_insider/2015/10/09/the_defense_department_suspends_the_university_of_phoenix_from_recruiting.html),
which points to this.

